# SCB Stingray & Stingray Sport - Currrent Pricing



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Stingray Sport w/ Standard Features
Trailer - Standard Aluminum Tandem Axel 
Pre-Rigged - Ready for Mercury or Mercury Racing Outboard
$ 31,005.00 (w/o Power)

SCB Stingray Custom w/ Std Features
Trailer - Custom Fully Welded w/ SS Fenders, Tandem Axel
Pre-Rigged - Ready for Mercury or Mercury Racing Outboard
$ 33,859.00 (w/o Power)


Stingray Sport (Black) & Stingray (Blue) shown may include optional equipment.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

What is the difference between the sport and custom?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

shooks said:


> What is the difference between the sport and custom?


Variances in Standard Features & Pre-Riggging. 
Fewer Hull Options to allow a quicker build time, and keep weight down.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Eric is the 175xs still available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

there is no 175 XS from Mercury Racing. Only a 175 Pro Xs that you can put a sportmaster on aftermarket


----------



## muddy water (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like the sport sits about 2" shallow than the custom? Is that because of the raise console or mainly the diference between a 175 and a 300?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice. I'll take a bare bones sport model with the new MERC. 5.7 outboard.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

muddy water said:


> Looks like the sport sits about 2" shallow than the custom? Is that because of the raise console or mainly the diference between a 175 and a 300?


Both. The 175 (2.5L) is almost 100# lighter than the 200-300 (3.0L) Merc's.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

How fast will that 175 push it?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Gamblinhand said:


> How fast will that 175 push it?


Speeds observed w/ Merc 175 Pro XS spinning a Bravo I XS 24".

(1) Person = 64.7 mph
(3) People = 58 mph


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Will the stock lower unit work with the 175.Thanks Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

shooks said:


> Will the stock lower unit work with the 175.Thanks Scott


yes we are running the stock lower unit with a JC Prop Shop Low Water Pickup installed. The way the tunnel is designed you need a LWP installed and JC's did a stellar job by streamlining the lower unit and decreasing some drag along with their solid LWP job.

We are now running a stock Mercury Bravo 1 22 Pitch and we are seeing:
62mph w/ 1 person light
57-58mph w/ 2 people tournament loaded with 40 gals. of gas
54-55 w/ 3 people loaded with gas.

not too shabby for a 23 ft boat with a little 175 on the back:smile:


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> yes we are running the stock lower unit with a JC Prop Shop Low Water Pickup installed. The way the tunnel is designed you need a LWP installed and JC's did a stellar job by streamlining the lower unit and decreasing some drag along with their solid LWP job.
> 
> We are now running a stock Mercury Bravo 1 22 Pitch and we are seeing:
> 62mph w/ 1 person light
> ...


Do you know what your fuel consumption is wide open and at regular cruise speeds?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The Mercury 175 Pro XS burns about 16 gph at WOT so we are getting around 3.5 mpg running between 56-62mph. It gets about 5.75 mpg at 35 mph, 5mpg at 45mph and 4.5 mpg at 50 mph. I personally run everywhere at about 48-51 mph at 5,000 RPM's and avg 4.5 mpg


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Those r super nice boats what r u looking at price wise, standard options with the 300...just ballpark


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

poncho n' lefty said:


> Those r super nice boats what r u looking at price wise, standAddddard options with the 300...just ballpark


Add $17,050 for Merc Racing 300XS.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Eric do you have any Stingrays with a top drive? Or is that not a good choice given that your rigs haul ***?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt sonny said:


> Eric do you have any Stingrays with a top drive? Or is that not a good choice given that your rigs haul ***?


Building one right now. Tower should be done Friday, boat to Rigging Shop late next week.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

I wanna put some sort of top drive on, so I'll interested in seeing the pics


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Gamblinhand said:


> I wanna put some sort of top drive on, so I'll interested in seeing the pics


I have several ideas for a Topdrive.

Will post up pics as things get mounted on the current topdrive build.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

scb factory said:


> I have several ideas for a Topdrive.
> 
> Will post up pics as things get mounted on the current topdrive build.


Cant wait to see those pics. Those are gonna be the sweetest looking sleds on the water.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

I don't picture myself ever owning a different brand of boat than I own now. But you guys at SCB are making me think hard about taking a test ride just to see what I may be missing. Keep up the great work yall have a lot of admirers.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Eric. I am looking to trade up from my extreme and want a used topcat. Cant afford new( or dont want to spend the money). I called a few listed but they sell quick. I may stop by next week and pick your brain see the construction etc... your right down the street from me.

I got the bug bad!!!


----------

